# Ibanez RG2228 RNHD custom



## Ron Head (Jan 5, 2017)

My latest modded 8 stringer , originally a RG2228A from 2013 that got a few modds in December 2016 ..
The initial plan was another RG8 , but I figured to get the 2228 done , because it would have all my 
favorite changes to it prior to it's 'prototypes' that I got experiences from .
The list :
- Floyd Rose 8 tremelo
- push-in arm upgrade 
- Lundgren pick-ups , in a H-S-H set
- volume kill-switch pot.
- push-pull tonepot.
- better 5-way bladeswitch 
- aestatics keep the black , added with 'gold' hardware
- new experience to this one is the D-tuna ..
all in all a very versatile guitar , anyway the pics :


----------



## Ron Head (Jan 5, 2017)

here's a few more :


----------



## Ron Head (Jan 5, 2017)

and a couple from the working bench , to give you a bit of an idea :


----------



## BangandBreach (Jan 5, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## oracles (Jan 5, 2017)

That looks phenomenal! I didn't know Lundgren did single coils for 8's either, really cool


----------



## beyondcosmos (Jan 5, 2017)

This is one of the coolest mods I have ever seen. Just knowing someone out there did this to a Prestige 8 is wonderful.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jan 5, 2017)

REALLY cool. I love gold hardware on a black guitar.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 5, 2017)

Is the maple plate to keep the floyd from floating? Otherwise I dont see how you could use the D-tuna.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 5, 2017)

That's a pretty great mod, I have the same question about the D-tuna.


----------



## Leviathus (Jan 5, 2017)

Sick.


----------



## trem licking (Jan 5, 2017)

you are the best at mods, by far. the maple plate looks to cover the existing routing holes from the old bridge, and also add stability to the new trem posts in that soft basswood body.


----------



## endmysuffering (Jan 5, 2017)

That's how you mod a guitar. Sick work dude.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jan 6, 2017)

And here I thought I was finished GASing for 8-strings...  Excellent work, my good man!


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 6, 2017)

Man! Love the gold hardware. Looks super classy.


----------



## trem licking (Jan 6, 2017)

I now am patiently awaiting the day you actually weld 2 floyds together and mod an RG9... or even an Agile 10 with floyd haha


----------



## Decipher (Jan 6, 2017)

Looks amazing!!! Love it.


----------



## Nag (Jan 6, 2017)

That looks good, man. Your mod threads are always an interesting read


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 6, 2017)

Beautiful.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 6, 2017)

A Dtuna because F isn't low enough ?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jan 6, 2017)

That is just bitchin'. 
I cannot think of another word.


----------



## gujukal (Jan 7, 2017)

Very fancy, i reckon with pickup covers it would look even more classy!


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 7, 2017)

AMAZING


----------



## Ruins (Jan 7, 2017)

i can not help but wonder how is the floyd with the low strings, do they stay in tune when you hit them hard?

do you notice any change in tone or sustain comparing to the old bridge?

awesome mode!!!! and you made my gas for 8 string just worse.... thank you very much


----------



## PBC (Jan 8, 2017)

So awesome and excellent work. Happy NMGD!


----------



## Ron Head (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanx guys , owyess , i'm really happy how great it turned out ; ofcourse i couldn't go wrong choosing a prestige this time , but still ...

The Floyd is not locked , but i tend to handle it carefull instead of going 'Vai' all the way , and the D-tuna works just fine like that .

Here's some family pics , from right to left the first to this last one :


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 13, 2017)

LMAO.
That's so totally sick.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 13, 2017)

very nice work man


----------



## TyT (Feb 23, 2021)

Hello
That is insaaaaaaaaannnneeeee!!!!!
Would love a Floyd Rose on the 2228.
Where on earth did you get a Floyd Rose 8 from?
The only Floyd Rose 8s I have seen are the Schecter ones.
Madness. That guitar is amazing.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nightlight (Feb 28, 2021)

Wow! That is amazing work! Must take big brass ones to mod a Prestige like that! Phenomenal job!


----------

